# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Νίκος από αθηνα

## NikosG

Καλησπέρα από Αθήνα 
Απέκτησα προχτές 2 παραδείσια και ένα καναρινι μιας και μου έφαγαν πριν λίγες μέρες το καναρίνι κάποιο φτερωτο

----------


## amastro

Καλώς ήρθες Νίκο και χρόνια πολλά.
Καλορίζικα τα πτηνά σου.
Πρέπει να φροντίσεις την προστασία τους από τα αρπακτικά.
Μην κάνεις το λάθος να τα αφήσεις απροστάτευτα τώρα μάλιστα που είδες πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο κίνδυνος.

----------


## NikosG

> Καλώς ήρθες Νίκο και χρόνια πολλά.
> Καλορίζικα τα πτηνά σου.
> Πρέπει να φροντίσεις την προστασία τους από τα αρπακτικά.
> Μην κάνεις το λάθος να τα αφήσεις απροστάτευτα τώρα μάλιστα που είδες πόσο μεγάλος είναι ο κίνδυνος.


Εννοείται πως πήρα τα μέτρα μου... ευχαριστώ

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο Νικόλα , καλές γιορτές .

----------


## NikosG

Καλές γιορτές παιδια

----------

